# Crushed Dreams



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 2, 2007)

I bought this 1937 Olds coupe I guess 24-25 years ago when I was in my biker badass hell raiser stage of my life. Actually it was a stage of my life that lasted quite a while. Through parenthood,marriage and divorce I continued my rampage. Well I had hoped to get old one day and fix this thing. Then I met Paula and calmed down a wee bit. And she says fix that car. OK. Well I'm on a parts hunt and I look and look like I have done for the past 20 plus years. All I really need is a hood cause the cows stomped on my old one after the roof of the shed landed on it and bent the side cowls.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 2, 2007)

Then it happened. I found a hood and more. Holeeee crap sidemounts got to have this I don't care if it's in Nisswa Minn. some 1300 from here. No motor,trans,driveshaft and a few other things. I got to have it. No reply to my e-mails still I want it. I bid and bid again trying not to get in a fight with the other 6 bidders. I will admit that none of us had met the reserve, but we got days to go and no point in getting stupid. Then it happened. It was pulled at the last moment. Can you say crushed. Damn,Damn,Damn why didn't I bid more why did he pull it? Have I been foresaken? Ah heck who would want side mounts on an old coupe? Me,Me,Me, I'd love em. Oh how I wanted that front end. Warren can you feel my pain? Oh well the hunt goes on.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 2, 2007)

This would have looked good at my house. I did e-mail him again with what some of my friends thought would be a fair offer maybe a little low considering I would have to go get it and spend 600-700 in gas. And to be fair he did finally did respond with a 4500 min. bid. Wow 4500 for this got to be the sidemounts. Again Warren your opinion? 4500?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 14, 2007)

Well the hunt goes on, but here's an update. Last week I was Googleing it and it sent me to Craigslist San Fransisco. This guy had 4 doord,trunk,hood.hood sides,grill and attachments. Everythihg I was huhting for and all for 100.00. I call him get the machine,hecalls me gets mine. Fri we talk. Mon. AM I find me a shipper to pickup and ship. I call him and guess what? Damn it. Oh well. It's all about the hunt isn't it.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 14, 2007)

Well Thur morn I e-baying it went to the 37s and found this. Buy it now for 1300.00 man says its a Buick. Nope thats an Olds. So I get it and notice it's a six, you can tell by the tail lights. Bodys the same I'm sure or hoping. Now the hearse is for sale again still 4500.00. Hmmmmmmm thats still to much I think. But I'd still love to have it. Let's see how all this turns out. Put all three together and have two.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 14, 2007)

A question. I'm not hardcore into cars, but is this New Mexico car is worth it isn't it. As far as actual value goes. Impulse buying at it's best. 1300.00 for the car and 1000.00 for shipping. Not rusted out and got all the trim. Last week a hood sold for 655.00 and the cowl trim for 400.00. Just want a okey dokey you done good Pat. How bout it Warren with your infinite wisdom and knowlage. That don't look right? Spellcheck


----------



## Giftsatgreatdeals (Jul 19, 2007)

I think you could get this last one, use the parts you need and sell the other pieces to get back most of what you paid for it.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey Pat, 1300 is a good deal on that coupe. The hearse is a rip (to me) at 4500 but it is worth more as parts and you could sell the left overs and get your money back.

 Finish that coupe as a stocker and it will be worth 20 grand. Pop in a fuel ingectec crate motor, automatic overdrive 6 speed and power everything with AC and it will be worth 50 to 60 grand.


----------



## kastoo (Jul 20, 2007)

keep at it...I eventually found stuff for my Internationals then like fool sold them.

http://antiqueolds.org/Classified%20Ads.htm

http://restored-classic.com/oldsmobile-parts/1949.html

http://www.mackwaugh.bizland.com/


----------



## kastoo (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd like to have this body style chevy or gmc truck in stepside....


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 8, 2007)

Ya know how thay say every thing works out in the end and things being too good. If ya read earlier I missed some parts in Calif..Well about two weeks after this post my phone and it's the guy with the hundred dollar parts. He wants to know if I still want them. Of course I do. I want the hood sides, hood and grill. Don't want the bumpers ,doors or trunk cover. I find a co. that would pay him pick-up and crate and ship. Kind iffy about all this, sending a fax of my credit card and money orders to ones I don't. Paula didn't say a thing damn she's almost perfect. And how things work out as I was saying, These parts are prob worth a grand the grill and hood are perfect no rust and the trim. what did it cost 125.00 for the parts 25.00 extra 350.00 to pick up and crate and 400.00 to ship cross country. Then the phone rang, they need another 150.00, what? Can't bitch now. Now I really pleased with my parts I'm just trying to figure out why I told him to keep the bumpers. Need a rear one must be brain freeze. Well can't afford one from Calif. any way , hhmmmm maybe Hearshy.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 9, 2007)

Well it finally came after waiting two months. For some reason you can get a car shipped from N.M. at the same price of a few parts from  Ca.. Go figure.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 9, 2007)

The parts from the 8 under my shed will swap right over. I don't think I'm missing any major parts or trim. Guess I'll build it as a Busniess Coupe as opposed to the Club w/ is what the 8 is.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 9, 2007)

And best of all is no rust throughs not really any rust at all. When I got it Tue. it was full of junk and three in. of dirt and sand. when I shoveled it out I was more than pleased to find the floor pans in this kind of shape.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 9, 2007)

This is a Club Coupe. So I guess my Sats. and Suns. are gonna be kinda busey for the next couple of years.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 9, 2007)

Any idea what this hood ornament goes to? Maybe a Buick? This piece of grill came w/ it and a super nice hood both which are of no use to me,so they are going to help fund this project. Thanks Pat


----------



## capsoda (Sep 9, 2007)

I've seen that hood ornament before but can't rember what it was on. Man that drives me nuts.

 Lookin real good Pat. You do know of course that old cars are just as addictive as old glass.[]

 Keep me posted on the progress.

 BTW, the Panhandle Cruisers are having a National show in conjunction with the Mustang Club of America's Nationals next March. It will be in Pensacola. FL at the Interstate Fair Grounds. The Mustang show will run from the 28th to the 30th. The Cruisers show will be one day on the 29. First year si we are just testing the waters with hte big toe.[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like you have got a good project there.  The body looks great, I have seen twenty year old cars that don't look that good. Lots of luck on the resto.


----------



## logueb (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Pat, Good luck on your restoration project.  Can't wait to see the finished project.  I know that you will do a fantastic job, Then I can hop over the river for a closeup look. Keep us posted on the project.  Two friends of mine do the 50-70 restoration, so I know how much that those panels not rusted out mean in a restoration project. I've seen them have to order the replacement panels and weld them back in.  Major headache.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

Time to get started. Got a Hot Rod buddy to get the chassis right. I'll be the body man. The Magic 8 Ball says "Lots of sanding in your future" any sanding tips? Warren? Got a FireBird for frnt and rear ends. How will that work? Again Waren? Forgo the Nova and Mustang. Open for suggestions. Thanks Pat


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 13, 2008)

Love those oldies .Would say lobeys right got get um cleaned and primered right away or there back to rust in a day .Sand blasting is a good fast way to clean them up to.Good luck Iam sure it turn out great.bill


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 13, 2008)

looks like you started by hand... thats gonna take a while!  Best I hear is sand blasting...  if you havnt used a grinder much it's real easy to give it a "whittled" look...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't think I would use a die grinder, especially if you want a really smooth finish.

 You will need a jitter bug either electric or air will do. An orbital sander is always handy and plenty of block and tube sanders. Sometime I use pvc pipe in different lenghts and sizes for all the contours. Take as much of the rust off as you can with 80 or 100 grit and progress through 120, 220 and 320 for the final. Work as much metal as you can and use an epoxy primer sealer with good build up properties. Once primed use black spray bombs to lightly cover the surface and then on with the blocking with 320. Where ever the black paint shows after blocking is a low area. Apply another coat of primer and do it again and again and again until the surface is smooth. Alot of folks go for the skim coat of filler but I don't. You can use filler and scratch putty after you prime with epoxy primer so don't put filler on bare metal. A build up of ptimer instead of a scim coat of filler will last many years longer. Progress from 320 to 400 to 600 and finer still if you are going for the show quality finish. 

 Never heard of anyone using a FireBird front clip befor but if that is what you have go for it but make sure you get everything lined up good before you tack it. take lots of measurements from the FireBird and trans fer then to the frame you are using. Tack it good and then make plenty of measurements to make sure it is lined up good befor hard welding.

 If you are just using the suspension parts on the origanal frame you will need to buy a kit. Surf the net because there are kits for everything and you will certianly find what you want. Make measurements to make sure your frame is square before you do any welding and lf there are alot of rivets holding the main rails to the cross members or the X member weld thos buggers up after you make sure the frame is square. Measure twice, weld once.

 Might want to check out Eastwood Tools for some sanding blocks and supplies and welding extras as well as all kinds of paint supplys and Chevs of the 40s for sheet metal parts like floors and such. Alot of the body styles were alike and it is always easer to make a Chevy floor fit than it is to make a new one. If you are channeling the body it will be easy enough to make your own floor.

 That ought to get you started.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Pat, share the after pics with us too.   Good luck with your project.   Paul


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 18, 2008)

Been busy the past couple of months. I figured I needed sidemounts so I got the hearse. Then I wanted to add a rumble seat. Well after all that I figured I'd brick my house and pour me a drive. Mostly the fact I have nothing to do. So what 17 days late or what ya hear


----------

